# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ..أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه..

## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

سبحانك ربي
السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته

 
 

كنت خارجاً من المسجد قبل عدة أسابيع ومعي أبنائي الصغار، فانطلق أصغر واحد منهم يجرى في اتجاه المنزل وكان هناك شارع يفصل بين المسجد والمنزل وهذا الشارع به بعض السيارات فخفت عليه ان تصدمه سياره من السيارات المارة، خاصة أني تذكرت أني لم أحصنه في المسجد ولم أحصنه قبل الخروج من المنزل مثل كل يوم.

فرفعت صوتي أحذره من السيارات وانا أقول له: ( ثامر .. انَـَتَبه السيارات .. انتبه السيارات) .. 
ولكن تأكدت في تلك اللحظة أن ابني منطلق ولن يتوقف عن الجري ..   
فوفقني الله أن أقول وبصوت مسموع: ( استودعتك الله ) .. (*) 
والله الذي لا إله إلا هو، وبالله وتالله؛ ما انتهيت من تلك الكلمة إلا وصوت فرامل سيارة!
وإذا ابني يتوسط مقدمة السيارة وليس بينه وبين دهسه إلا شعرة ..
 فسجدت لله سجدة شكر أن حفظ ابني وأن سددني ووفقني للنطق بتلك الكلمة. 
لذلك قبل أن تخرج من بيتك تعوَّد أن تستودع أهلك وبيتك ونفسك وسيارتك وأيضاً
دائماً ردد :
 اللهم إني أستودعتك لا إله إلا الل? فـ لقني إياها عند الموت .. 
  أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه   


قال الإمام المحقق ابن القيِّم- رحمه الله تعالى-(( أجمع عقلاء كل أمة على أمة على أن النعيم لايدرك بالنعيم، وأن من آثر الراحة فاتته الراحة، وأن بحسب ركوب الأهوال واحتمال المشاقّ تكون الفرحة واللذة، فلا فرحة لمن لاهمّ له، ولا لذة لمن لاصبر له، ولا نعيم لمن لاشقاء له، ولاراحة لمن لاتعب له، بل إذا تعب العبد قليلاً استراح طويلاً، وإذا تحمل مشقة الصبر ساعة قاده لحياة الأبد، وكل مافيه أهل النعيم المقيم فهو صبر ساعة، والله المستعان، ولاقوة إلا بالله))
 انشـر لتفيـد غيــرك.


.

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

الحمد لله على سلامة ابنك وحفظ ابناءنا من كل سوء فعلا عندما نستودع ابنائنا لله ونحن على يقين بأن الله خير حافظا وهو ارحم الراحمين بارك الله فيك اختي الحبيبة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> الحمد لله على سلامة ابنك وحفظ ابناءنا من كل سوء فعلا عندما نستودع ابنائنا لله ونحن على يقين بأن الله خير حافظا وهو ارحم الراحمين بارك الله فيك اختي الحبيبة


وفيكِ بارك الله أخيتي وجزاكِ خيرا على المرور.
***ونسيت أن أكتب في أول الموضوع        (قصة).
.

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ أختنا الفاضلة
أسأل الله أن يلهمنا رشدنا ويهدي قلوبنا ويحفظنا وأهلنا من كل سوء.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

الحمدُ لله كثيراً .. حمداً لله على سلامةِ وليدك أخيّة ..
وسبحانه من إله ما أعظمه! وما أعظمَ شرعه! ؛ فيه من وسائل الحفظ ، والتحصين ما لا نجده في غيره! 
فالحمدُ لله على نعمةِ الإسلام .. 
اللهم إنّي أستودعُك أهلي وزوجي ومالي وقلبي ، فياربِّ احفظها لي ، واحفظ عليَّ ما فيه خيرٌ وصلاح ..

----------


## حكمة

من توكل على الله فهو حسبه
فالله خير حافظ,,,
جزيتِ خيرا أخيتي الحبيبة أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم,,
لا أخفيك أخية عنوان الموضوع أوحى لي بأنكِ راحلة عنا !!!
فكانت هناك سحابةكأبة لحظية
سرعان ما انقشعت وحلت محلها 
 ابتسامة يغشاها فرحة .. : )
بارك الله فيكِ وأحسن إليكِ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> لذلك قبل أن تخرج من بيتك تعوَّد أن تستودع أهلك وبيتك ونفسك وسيارتك وأيضاً
> دائماً ردد :
>  اللهم إني أستودعتك لا إله إلا الل? فـ لقني إياها عند الموت .. 
> 
> 
> 
> .


بارك الله فيك أخيتي ظاهر القول جميل ولا أعترض عليه
لكن نحتاج لفتوى تدعم هذا الكلام فلم يرد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أمرنا بها قبل الخروج من المنزل  فهذا ليس مكانها 
وهذا دعاء يعني عباده يعني توقيفي ما ينفع نجتهد فيه
وكيف ننشر قبل أن نتأكد من أهل العلم 
بوركتِ عزيزتي ( اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليكم .. ابتسامات )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليكم


آمين آمين 
وإن كنتُ أرى كلَ كلامكِ خفيفًا لطيفًا

سئل الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم - عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد بالرياض- هذا السؤال:

 *اللهم يامن لاتضيع ودائعه أستودعك شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله* 
 *فلقنيها عند الموت .*
 *أو إذا كان الشخص متوفى* *يقال :*
 *اللهم إنا أستودعناك (مثلاً أم فلان أو أبو فلان ) يامن لاتضيع ودائعه* 
 *فاحفظه.*
 *هل يجوز ذلك الكلام؟*

*فأجاب:

أما قول " استودعك الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه " فله أصل .* 
*قال أَبِو  هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه : وَدَّعَنِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَليْهِ  وسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : أَسْتَوْدِعُكَ اللَّهَ الَّذِي لاَ تَضِيعُ  وَدَائِعُهُ . رواه ابن ماجه ، وصححه الألباني .* 

*قال ابن عمر رضي  الله عنهما : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إن لُقمان الحكيم  كان يقول : إن الله إذا اسْتُودِع شيئا حَفِظَه . رواه الإمام أحمد  والنسائي في الكبرى . وصححه الألباني والأرنؤوط .*
*وفي رواية  للنسائي من طريق مجاهد قال : خَرَجْتُ إلى الغزو أنا ورجل معي ،  فَشَيَّعَنَا عبد الله بن عمر ، فلما أراد فراقنا قال : إنه ليس معي ما  أعطيكما ، ولكني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إذا استودع الله  شيئا حَفِظه . وإني أستودع الله دينكما وأمانتكما وخواتم عملكما .*

*وروى ابن حبان  مِن طريق الشَّعْبِيِّ ، قَالَ : بَلَغَ ابْنَ عُمَرَ وَهُوَ بِمَالٍ لَهُ  أَنَّ الْحُسَيْنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ قَدْ تَوَجَّهَ إِلَى الْعِرَاقِ ،  فَلَحِقَهُ عَلَى مَسِيرَةِ يَوْمَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٍ ، فَقَالَ : إِلَى  أَيْنَ ؟ فَقَالَ : هَذِهِ كُتُبُ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ وَبَيْعَتُهُمْ ،  فَقَالَ : لاَ تَفْعَلْ ، فَأَبَى ، فَقَالَ لَهُ ابْنُ عُمَرَ : إِنَّ  جِبْرِيلَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلاَمُ أَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فَخَيَّرَهُ بَيْنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ ، فَاخْتَارَ  الآخِرَةَ ، وَلَمْ يُرِدِ الدُّنْيَا ، وَإِنَّكَ بَضْعَةٌ مِنْ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، كَذَلِكَ يُرِيدُ مِنْكُمْ ،  فَأَبَى ، فَاعْتَنَقَهُ ابْنُ عُمَرَ ، وَقَالَ : أَسْتَوْدِعُكَ اللَّهَ ،  وَالسَّلاَمُ .*
*وفي رواية للبيهقي في " دلائل النبوة " : فاعتنقه ابن عمر ، وقال : استودعك الله مِن قَتِيل .*


*وأما أن يقول الإنسان : "** أستودعك شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله فلقنيها عند الموت** " فلا أعلم له أصلا ، وكذلك أن يقول عن الأموات : "* *اللهم إنا استودعناك (مثلاً أم فلان أو أبو فلان ) يا من لا تضيع ودائعه فاحفظه** " ليس له أصل .*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أحسنتِ أحسن الل%

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكِ الله خيرا أختي التوحيد وبارك الله فيك على التوضيح.
وأضيف:
رقم الحديث: 5235
(حديث مرفوع) وَحَدَّثَنَا يُونُسُ ، أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ ، أَخْبَرَنِي سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ ، وَاللَّيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ ثَوْبَانَ ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ مُوسَى بْنَ وَرْدَانَ ، يَقُولُ : أَتَيْتُ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ أُوَدِّعُهُ لِسَفَرٍ أَرَدْتُهُ ، فَقَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ : أَلا أُعَلِّمُكَ ، يَا ابْنَ أَخِي ، شَيْئًا عَلَّمَنِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، أَقُولُهُ عِنْدَ الْوَدَاعِ ؟ فَقُلْتُ : بَلَى . قَالَ : قُلْ : " أَسْتَوْدِعُكَ اللَّهَ الَّذِي لا تَضِيعُ وَدَائِعُهُ " . .



> بوركتِ عزيزتي ( اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليكم .. ابتسامات )


أما بالنسبة لأختنا أم البراء جزاكِ الله خيرا على حرصك وعلمنا وعلمك ما ينفعنا اللهم آمين.


.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

سبحان الله
في ردي الثاني وضحت وحذفت باقي الجملة لا اعلم السبب
أن احسنتِ اختي التوحيد على الفتوى التي توافق ما قلت وهذا الدعاء ورد عند السفر فقط
وان جربته الاخت مع ولدها ونفع لا نعمّمه لانه لم يرد بهذا الشكل
بارك الله فيك اختي ام عبد الرحمن واختي التوحيد

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

الله اكبر الله اكبر سبحانه تعالي

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

سبحان الله العظيم بكيت وانا اقرأ الحمدلله لا يضيع من استودع اهله وماله رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى كيف لا وهو مالك الملك القادر على كل شيء 

بارك الله فيكِ غاليتي

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> سبحان الله العظيم بكيت وانا اقرأ الحمدلله لا يضيع من استودع اهله وماله رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى كيف لا وهو مالك الملك القادر على كل شيء 
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ غاليتي


وبارك الله فيكِ، ونفع بنا وبكم، ربنا آمين.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمدلله على سلامة ابنك .. بارك الله فيك أم عبدالرحمن..

----------

